# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Feast Watson Decking Oil Finishes

## A_Team

Hey guys, 
Does anyone have any images of what Feast Watson Decking Oil (Natural / Merbau and Jarrah) might look like on Merbau wood?  The website and the brochure look dark brown with hints of red/orange but I flew past Bunnings and their Merbau Feast Watson sample was a pale bright orange (im guessing this is a mistake). 
Im just about to clean and oil and want a more brown red than orange finish.  I was looking at Natural or Merbau oil however if I have to go to Jarrah (think that may be too red though)....anyhow, if anyone has any pics that would be sweet. 
Im takling pics myself along the process and will post before/during and after when its done so others can see how it turned out - hopefully it will be useful to passers by! 
Cheers  :Cheers2:  
PJ

----------


## UteMad

FW deck oil colours.. yes they make a huge difference to the decks colour on pine or say black butt but the colour difference on merbau will be nowhere near as great as the timber has its own strong brown.. as a personal thing we use walnut or Merbau on merbau .. jarrah is too red and natural is ok but heading more orange 
A few of the colours are now tinted off the others hence why you wont find walnut on the shelf.. to save the shops stocking so many colours they went down this path ..
to get walnut get a natural and get them to tint it to FW walnut colour..  
walnut look over merbau ( not our deck ) 
walnut over pine ( many many years of it hence the strong hwd looking colour )  
good luck with the choice and ignore the colour on there pale timbers and the brochure aswell unfortunately as they are inacurate aswell  
cheers utemad

----------


## A_Team

Hey..UteMad..Nice Work!   
Thanks for the reply...that helps alot, I'll go down the path of Walnut or Merbau since these seem the two most like what Im after.  On a seperate note, regarding weather and oiling the deck - even with million dollar satellites we still cannot quite predict weather....how bad an impact are you likely to have if youve coated in the morning and then get some rain in the afternoon evening?  Ive seen a few pics on the forums here which show some impressive blotches on the wood...what would you be looking at as a "minimal" drying time to avoid such a thing from happening? 
Cheers  
PJ

----------


## UteMad

i prefer to coat in the morning if possible.. so i can gauge the day by eye and avoid an afternoon dew.. then again being semi cautious i have only ever gotten blotches once with FW and it was a deck of ours and not a customers that i did late afternoon and copped a heavy night dew.. i rubbed it with a turps rag and lessened them and recoated and the problem was gone 
i dont coat with oil on days where rain looks to be less than 4 hours away as i dont like redoing my jobs ..  
Absolute worst case you hit it with a mild go of cleaner and recoat the next day but thats worst case.. 
my advice if the forcast is for days of rain dont do it .. if it looks like you could get rain in half a day or longer and the day is warm not cold then go for it.. once first coat is on the deck can be towel dried to speed up the rain removal for the next coat but if the timber is bare then wait a day or so .. hence the gamble for first coat but not the second or third as they take longer to dry and arent worth the risk  
cheers utemad

----------


## A_Team

Thanks man  :Biggrin:  Its always great to talk to an expert whos been there and is willing to share information. 
Went down to Bunnings today and the place was pretty busy with two kids on the paint service counter...didnt feel like stressing anyone out or getting a wrong tint so I thought I might just grab a 10L Feast Watson (Merbau) and head for the checkout. 
We're expecting good warm dry weather for the next few days so I think I'll knock off work early and clean in the afternoon, and if things seem dry early the next morning I'll hit it with the oil.....dont seem to be having any dew issues over night.....see how we go.....I'll keep it posted and get some photos up of the project so everyone can see how she turns out.  We were supposed to get rain on the weekend and its been sunny skies and dry 25'c dammit...could have done the deck on the weekend...ahh well. 
Cheers  :Cheers2: 
PJ

----------


## A_Team

Sorry guys, for those awaiting pics....weather hasnt been that great and has changed to rain periods for the week so looks like I might be hitting this on the weekend.  Keep checkin though....it will get done soon ! :Biggrin:  
Cheers   :Cheers2:  
PJ

----------


## UteMad

just incase your unaware ... you still clean in crappy weather.. its pointless waiting for dry weather to then wet it and wait again..  
cheers utemad

----------


## ibrox

A team you have made a good decision on the merbau oil over merbau decking, I have just finished mine with this combo, came up a treat, I will send through pics next week. 
Ibrox  :Biggrin:

----------


## A_Team

Yep I know I can clean it  :Biggrin:  but we get a few birds around that like to cr@p on the deck so I figure its better just to do it the afternoon before and then oil the next morning (no birds around during that time) else id have to clean the thing again if they had a few days to run wild hehehe. 
Trick will be to keep the buggers off the deck while stuff is drying but im working on that with some bird wire around the sides which will hopefully deter them, its also why a weekend would be good so I can keep an eye on things while I do other stuff and chase them away.  The dogs could do that but paw prints on the deck are not the look Im after. 
Thanks for the info Ibrox....nice to know I have two people with experience who are telling me I wont be disappointed  :Biggrin:  it should be good to get it all done and see how good she turns out.  Some of the decking is in ok nik so I might have to scrub that a little more to get the old stuff off but hard yakka dont bother me! 
Cheers  :Cheers2:  
PJ

----------


## phillo1290

Hi ibrox and Ateam, 
I have just built my deck out of Merbau and was wondering between Feast Watson - merbau on merbau OR natural on merbau. 
Can you please upload your pics so I can get a feel on which one to go.
I would like to see if merbau on merbau looks to dark. 
Thanks in advance guys. 
attached is a quick couple of snaps of my deck 
Phil

----------


## A_Team

Hey Phil, 
Nice deck man.  I had a few issues getting my old coating off so havent oiled yet.  I'll be doing it this weekend so if you can wait I'll be posting my pics then.  Feast Watson Merbau on Merbau will be going on. 
Cheers  :Cheers2:  
PJ

----------


## ibrox

Hi A Team & Phillo1290, sorry for delay on photos, but here you go. I'm still to fix pavers in pic 2 so that they sit flush against the deck, I will get to it some time soon, I hope. 
Cheers
Ibrox

----------


## Mattsplatt

Hi Ibrox, 
Nice pavers - what are they?? I looking to do something very similar around my pool in the next DIY budget update. 
Great looking deck! What sort of clearances (if any), sub-frame, timber and fastenings did you use?? 
Cheers, 
Matt

----------


## A_Team

Well Ive finally finshed the deck today and the Merbau on Merbau looks great.  I'll put up some pics of the deck today or tomorrow.   :Biggrin:  
Cheers 
PJ

----------

